# 'Period pains', cramping & lower back pain



## Christine1993

Since friday evening i have been experiencing period like pains, cramping in my lower stomach & lower back pain. I would put this down to baby turning so his head is facing down..But when i went for my growth scan the other day that's the way he was already lying so i don't think it could be that. I havn't been doing much exercising so i don't think it could be stitch, just feels like i'm getting a very heavy period..But clearly i am not!

I phoned up my midwife, she didn't seem very helpful :/ she said to phone the hospital in the morning if i still had the pains because i could be going in to preterm labour she said. But im not sure if my pains are severe enough that i could be.

Does anyone have any idea what could be happening?

Im 29 + 3 days.

x


----------



## Nanaki

If you are worried about that, phone the hospital like I did last week due to lower back pain... They thought I was in early labour but nothing happened thru the night. Phone the maternity unit they will check you all over and make sure you arent going into early labour. They will check your internal examination, to eliminating any signs of labour etc... Hope it helps x


----------



## special_kala

Ring the day unit at your hospital. They might want you to go up and monitor you. I had stomach pain at 34 weeks and turned out i had a kidney infection. They might check babys heartbeat and see if your contracting (for life of me cant remember what the machine is called *trace*)

Tbh the symptoms you described are the things im looking out for for when i go into labour. Best get it checked out as if it is early labour there are things they can do.

It could just be BH or maybe a kidney infect or bladder infection or something


----------



## pootle33

Hi there

There are quite a few posts on these symptoms as lots of people seem to get period type feelings towards the end as well. I've had them at least 6 weeks myself and the MW wasn't concerned, she seemed to expect it and just seemed to say it was my body getting ready. But if you're worried get it checked out. I'm still getting them now but even at say 34 weeks I would sometimes I have stomach cramps like a period for about an hour at a time.


----------



## Buffy71

Me too hon - and I've also got a bit of a funny tummy (TMI SORRY!) which I always get when my monthly is about to arrive - most peculiar. She's kicking away in there though so she's not bothered by giving me all this pain!

:)


----------



## Bam

I was in L&D the other night for cramps, back pain and pelvic pressure. The general rule is if you have more than 4 cramps in an hour (no matter how strong) then you need to check with your midwife/doctor/L&D as it is a sign of preterm labour. Usually, your midwife/doctor will tell you to first lie on your LEFT side for an hour and drink 2-3 glasses of water to make sure you're not just dehydrated and to count your cramps to see if they lessen or not.


----------



## xolily

Is it a constant pain? I get this from time to time =S i'm never sure when and when not to phone midwife as this being my first baby i really don't know what is and isn't normal and I hate making a fuss =|


----------

